# Moxie's Journal



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Aside from getting zapped by the electric fence, stepped on by a horse, and all muddy, yesterday was another good day for me at the stable.

I'm feeling more and more acclimated to the horses, I'm learning that each horse has their own personality, and even the school horses that they use at this stable are far more calm, than the boarder horses. 

I'm really enjoying myself!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I’ve been at the stable the past few days, and I’m starting to feel more and more at home. It’s going to take me awhile to learn everyone’s name, but some of the obvious ones have come easily to me. The horses seem to be a little more at ease with me, as they can tell when I’m there to take them in for their evening grain lol most horses there are food driven. 
One of my favorite horses there is named shadow. He’s black with two rear socks and a bit of a blaze on his nose. He’s the sweetest horse! He’s always the first to greet me in the yard, and he’s always behind me, almost guarding me from the other horses it seems. I always have a treat for him whenever I see him (I cleared it with the owner first). 
I start my lessons this Thursday (April 5th). I absolutely can’t wait! I am so eager to get out and learn the basics. I know I’ll be a bit nervous, but I know my comfort will come in time. I told my great grandma (who is 95 yrs old) about what I am doing. She thought it was wonderful, but then said I was too big to be a jockey lol! I thought it was funny, because she kind of called me fat! Hahaha! Gotta love her tho. 
Do you think a person’s love for horses could over ride a person’s nervousness around them? I mean, I love horses, I always have, I have always wanted one for my own. However, I expected myself to be a bit more comfortable around them by now? I know that nothing worth working for comes easy, but isn’t this something that comes easy for some people? I dunno what I’m trying to say, just blabbin I guess. 
Thanks for stopping by. 
:wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

aww it sounds like you're having a really good time at the barn!

Wehn i first took my first riding lesson, i was super nervous! It was on my birthday and my mom was there, and she was nervous as well. The instructor and horse took really good care of me and as the lesson went on, i got less and less nervous. By the time my lesson was over, i was hooked. And that was almost 13 years ago.

Do what you can to stay calm, but it's ok if you get nervous too. And let your instructor know if they are going too fast for you too.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well alright! I had my first lesson today and I am COMPLETELY hooked!!! I of course fell in love with the horse I had, and come to find out, he's for sale for ONLY 2200. :lol: 

Fritz is a paint/draft cross, despite the fact that he was a bit dirty, he was/is the most beautiful boy I have seen! At first I was a bit intimidated by his stride, he walked kind of fast, but it didnt take me long to get more comfortable. All in all, I love him, and would SO buy him lol course the stable has a payment plan too? omg. My husband would kill me. 

I had my husband come with to take some pictures for me to show my great grandmother. Maybe if Im brave enough, I'll post them for you all to see. In one of the pics it looks like my butt is eating the saddle lol (Imma big girl).


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

aww I'm glad your hooked! Welcome into the wonderful world of horses  

2200 is not bad at all! I say go for it!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

That's great Moxie! Sounds like things are going well! 

Sorry to sound negative, but I wouldn't suggest jumping into buying Fritz if I were you. He sounds like a sweetie, but you are still new at this, and you don't know him that well. However it is up to you. I would LOVE to see pics! Please post them!! And good luck in your lessons!!

Are you riding English or Western?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement guys, I get some support at home, but it helps to have other horse fanatics support me as well. lol

Yes, it's true, I fell in love with Fritz, but buying him just isn't in the books right now. I am not set up for a horse here YET, I am still very new to the care and the well being of horses, and I am still a college student (at the ripe ole age of 28 lol). Buying any horse for me just isn't going to work right now, for so many different reasons, I'm at least 3-5 yrs out. 

However, I am going to fall in love with every horse I come in contact with, and you'll probably see me more than once say that I'd love to buy so and so's horse. If it were up to me, I'd have a million dogs, and a million horses. I've been known to rescue strays off the street. So yea.. lol.. I will have my dream farm some day!  

At any rate, Im gunna post a few pics.. lol be gentle.









A lil mini with her new foal, the baby was SO darling! I couldnt get over how tiny her lil baby hooves were. :lol: 









Another momma and her colt. Of course I fell in love!









Me and my (well not MINE mine) dirty boy, Fritzy 









Sorry, this one was a lil dark, but I liked it none the less.









Us at the beginning of the lesson, I told my husband if he spooked the horse, I was going to kill him! lol









By the end of my lesson, both Fritz and I were calm and relaxed.









I was pretty sure Fritz was telling me he loves me. lol









The after ride grooming. I loved brushing him! Fritz reminds me so much like a puppy dog. I smile just thinking about him. 

Annnnnyway, those are pics of my first lesson. They arent the most flattering, I know.. lol I'm normally behind the camera, instead of in front of it.

Soon I'll post pics of the new Friesian that is said to be coming to the barn. YAY!

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> That's great Moxie! Sounds like things are going well!
> 
> Sorry to sound negative, but I wouldn't suggest jumping into buying Fritz if I were you. He sounds like a sweetie, but you are still new at this, and you don't know him that well. However it is up to you. I would LOVE to see pics! Please post them!! And good luck in your lessons!!
> 
> Are you riding English or Western?


I forgot to add in my last post that right now I am only riding western just to gain some comfortability with being atop a horse. However, I'd like to possibly get into dressage (if my weight allows), I need to learn more about it first.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Moxie, you guys look great! Sounds like you're having a grand old time!! :wink:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Lol, funny. Welcome to the horse world. Great pictures!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww Moxie, I'm so glad everything's going well!  Great piccies, thanks for sharing! Fritz is realllllly cute!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Due to some scheduling differences between my daycare and I, I wont be out to the barn until friday.  I'll miss the horses. 

I find myself staring at horses now. I pass by a few on my way back and forth in and out of town, and Im staring longer, and wanting more. I guess thats desire for ya, eh? 

I really wish I was done with school, I wish that financially I had every one of my goals met so I could start on my dream place. A place with a nice house, a cute little barn, a few animals, horses, flowers, and a stream. Thats all I want.. Is that too much to ask for? 

Anyway, I have lots of hobbies to pass my time with. I scrapbook, paint (as some of you have seen), make some jewelry, photography, have a child, a husband, and 2 dogs to train lol, and homework. Friday will be here before I know it. 

Here are a few pics I took today (non horse related):
































Thanks for stopping by, hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi, Moxie


We are in the same boat almost. I had riding lessons for a few years when I was a teenager. So about 25years ago :lol: . I'm having to wait not as long as you. But we have to fence our property, I need to take riding lessons again. Relearn all the basics to horse care.

But you are still one step a head of me, you are hanging out with horses! I love your pictures and understand your longing.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

TrialRider said:


> Hi, Moxie
> 
> 
> We are in the same boat almost. I had riding lessons for a few years when I was a teenager. So about 25years ago :lol: . I'm having to wait not as long as you. But we have to fence our property, I need to take riding lessons again. Relearn all the basics to horse care.
> ...


Hi TrialRider,

It's great that you're getting back into the saddle again. It's been over 10 years before I've been out and about with a horse, so I feel really new. 

I may be one step ahead of you, but I bet you're closer to your over all goal.  It's gunna be tough for me to wait 3-5 years, and self discipline isn't one of my best qualities lol. I look forward to hearing more about your adventures!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I am so happy it's Friday, I could almost pee my pants! lol No but really, I can hold it. 

I'm eager to get back to the barn and back into my routine again. I've underestimated how much I would miss being without the company of my new velvety friends. I cant wait to get out and Meet Arc, and have a good ride on Fritzy today, and then get back into doing chores. 

I've been under a lot of stress the past few days, with school coming to a close for a few weeks, finals, ex woes, and the other stress of raising a 3 yr old, I'm pretty well spent. It'll be nice to get out and just be able to be 'me' for a bit.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

My lesson went well today. I dont know what I was more excited for, getting to ride or getting to meet Arcangel. 

I learned how to trot, man alive is it hard to steer while trotting lol. I was so focused on just staying on the horse, and trying not to make him go faster, that I pretty much let Fritz go where he wanted. My instructor understood, it being my first time trotting. I will have to work on steering, and keeping at a steady, slow trot. Again my husband was there taking a few pictures AND a video of my trotting experience. lol. I wasnt happy about that, needless to say, I almost gave myself black eyes, and had to ice my bum when I got home. hahaha.

My instructor was so impressed with how I was doing, other than the trot, that she thought my next lesson she'd take me out on the trials :shock: lol I need more confidence. 

I was however very impressed with myself, the 3rd time around the outdoor arena Fritz started to spook at a large black tire feeder. He wasn't impressed with it at all, and started to turn the other way, and wanted to go faster. I handled it on my own, made him go to it, and go back to it another time. HOOOORAY FOR ME!!!

I used a different saddle this time, so it was easier on my ankle, it didnt hurt as bad as my first lesson. I have also been stretching it, and am thinking about getting some paddock boots too. The more I work it, the better it will get.

Anyway, here are a few candid shots from our visit. Enjoy!

Fritzy saying hello... Or eating the camera cover. lol









C'mon pose with me Fritzy!!









The other horse was trying to eat my hair. lol.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Welp, it happened today, I fell off of Fritz today.  We were at the end of our lesson, I had taken my feet out of the stirrups, and was juuuuuuuuust getting super comfortable, my legs were relaxed, I dropped my shoulders, my arms were relaxed and I was starting to feel real good about the lesson I just had. 

We started trotting the last lesson I had, and this lesson was just a continuation of the last. I was doing sooooo good!!! I was gaining more and more confidence in myself, and was starting to relax on Fritz, over all I was super proud of myself, and Fritz too! He had even started picking up on a few vocal cues I was giving, well I dunno if it was that, or if a double click meant trot. lol. 

Anyway, just was I was rounding the last corner of the arena, my instructor went into a stall to start mucking it out, she popped her head out of the stall and dumped the water bucket. Thats when Fritz went one way, and I went the other. 

I landed on my right hip, and right side. it knocked the wind out of me, I was so worried about Fritz coming back at me, but as I looked up, I saw him trotting off in the other direction. lol. OoOOOoh Fritzy. 

Over all it was a good lesson. I told my instructor that I didnt blame Fritz, that I blamed her. :lol:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I havent been to the barn at all this week, and so it seems, my time there has dwindled down to almost nothing. Gas prices are starting to get the better of my extracurricular activities so it seems. It's almost cheaper to pay for my riding lessons out right instead of working for them, which really sucks because I get lonesome for my horsey friends. Weeks like these seem to drag on and on. I dont start up with school again until July 1st, which is right around the corner, but none the less, seems so far away.

Tomorrow is my next riding lesson, I cant wait!!! I feel fully recovered from last week, Im eager to get back up in the saddle again. I've been watching more and more dressage vids, they make me want to find someone who competes in dressage so I can pick their brain. I wonder, can I start training for dressage despite the fact I dont have a horse and it wont be for a few years before I can start to compete? I dont know.

I have been kicking around the idea of going to pony camp (lol thats what I call it), they offer camps at the stable I take lessons from. I will have to find out more about them, I'd hate to be the only adult there lol. It would be fun to go to though. They have a nice little horse show at the end of the week where family and friends can go to watch you perform all that you've learned that week, again, sounds like fun!

My husband said that next spring we'll hay in our fields, that makes me super happy because that means my dream of having my own lil ranch here are that much closer to becoming a reality. Once we get the fields hayed in, we'll work them for another year, then leave them so that they will hopefully be prime pasture land in another year. After that is all done, all we would have to do is fence them in, put up a barn and a few other horsey things, then we'll be set.

So yea, thats where Im at right now.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

So, I went to my riding lesson last Thurs. and I'll have to say, I was scared. I couldn't relax and honestly I didn't enjoy myself at all. I think that my instructor was actually a bit annoyed with me too. I was up tight, and on edge the entire time, I even wanted to dismount like 15mins into the lesson. I powered through though, and made myself sit the whole hour.

We didn't do much, Fritz and I just walked the arena, I did my best to calm down, and Fritz did his best at trying not to be bored lol. 

So, today I'm feeling better about the whole lesson ordeal, and I will be taking another lesson tomorrow (Monday). I already have a pretty good mind set about the whole thing, and I'm feeling pretty good about it all. 

I just have to remember to breathe and keep in mind why I'm there.


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

lol its hard having a fall and then trying to get your confidence back. i've been there - BELIEVE ME!! i had pretty bad confidence, but i just kept at it and now i can relax and have heaps of fun just riding out on the farm. keep at it and you'll get your confidence back!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Filly213 said:


> lol its hard having a fall and then trying to get your confidence back. i've been there - BELIEVE ME!! i had pretty bad confidence, but i just kept at it and now i can relax and have heaps of fun just riding out on the farm. keep at it and you'll get your confidence back!!


Thanks, I've been trying to build myself up before I head in to my lesson this after noon.

Just breathe and remember why I'm there. lol


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

lol you don't get far without breathing!! so how did your lesson go?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

My lesson went wonderful! Fritzy is such a good boy  . We worked outside yesterday, it was a wonderful day for it, a light breeze and nice sun shine. 

My last lesson I let Fritz do pretty much what ever he wanted, so this lesson I spent trying to correct his behavior, he spent a lot of time 'testing' me to see what he could get away with. I kept up on him, not letting him get away with much, he soon figured out that I was more confident in the saddle.

I felt comfortable enough to focus more on my trotting this lesson, so we spent a better part of the lesson doing as such, and working on my trying to control Fritz while clip-clopping around the arena. I find that I forgot about trying to steer Fritz and focus on just trying to stay on. I'll have to get better at that if ever I pursue dressage. lol

I ended the lesson with a great big "IM BACK!" Both Fritz and I were happy campers at the end of the day.


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

hey, that's great!! can't wait til i'm back in the saddle! and i think Fritzy looks so gorgeous in the photos that you posted!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Filly! He reminds me so much of my yellow lab: 











Of course they look no where near a like, but they're demeanor is a lot alike. Fitzy is just like my big puppy dog!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

GAAAAAAAHHH!!!!! It's been over a week since I've been out to the barn, so needless to say that I am going through withdrawals. It seems that I can go just about a week before I start going completely horse crazy. 

I didn't go out this week because I got so sun burnt last weekend, it was painful for me to wear undergarments, and even wearing clothes was irritating. But, today, Friday, as I am typing this, things are feeling much better and I am even starting to peel a bit. 

My next lesson is scheduled on Monday.. So YAY! I am excited. I miss my Fritzy boy. I have put in some SERIOUS thought about leasing him. A portion of the cost of the lease goes toward an overall buy, and one day, I would love to buy a horse, and what better than a horse I already have a connection with, I've taken lessons on, and one who I love. I'd love to spend more time with Fritz before I make a final decision though. 

Everyone have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I had another lesson on monday, it went really well. We are working on posting at a trot. I underestimated the amount of work that goes into horseback riding. The mental and psychical labor that goes into even just riding at a trot is overwhelming some times. 

Heels down,
Shoulders up,
Steer the horse,
Look forward,
Think positive thoughts,
Steer the horse,
Count 1-2-1-2-1-2,
Squeeze with your thighs,
..........and...
STEER THE HORSE! 

Right now it's a little overwhelming, but with more practice it'll all become second nature. It also doesn't help that on Monday there were a lot of people coming in and out of the arena where Fritz and I were riding. By no means does it distract Fritz, but it worries me that they'll do something that'll spook him. Also, Arc was in his stall, which is on one side of our arena, and each and every time Fritz and I passed, Arc would freak out, and charge the stall with his ears pinned down. So that kind of freaked me out as well. I like it much better when we work outside where there are little distractions.

I have another lesson on Monday, I cant wait. Actually, if I get the Ok from my trainer/owner of the stable, I plan on bringing my son out to meet Fritz on Friday, so hopefully I'll have some pictures to post.

TaTa for now!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Moxie.. I"M SO FREAKIN" PROUD OF YOU!!!!    

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Moxie.. I"M SO FREAKIN" PROUD OF YOU!!!!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


  Thanks hun! I didn't think anyone actually read this anymore haha


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I had another great lesson today. There was another horse in the arena with me, which was great, it gave me some real good experience on riding with another rider. 

We did more work on posting at a trot. Things are going smoothly, however I am having trouble with keeping Fritz at a trot. He's a lazy boy, and he gets to a certain point and will just slow down and walk. So I have to keep on him about that. I'm still trying to wrap my mind around all that horseback riding entails. There is just so much to think about, I'll just have to learn how to multitask better lol. 

We also took a bunch of pics and a couple if vids today too. The pics I'm sure I'll have posted all over the forum between the horse picture gallery and the draft gallery.

I'm not really sure about the vids. Fritz looks good in them, but I of course have a problem with the way I look. 

Thanks for stopping by..


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

sounds great!!! I'm going to go check out the draft section now for those pics!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I'm feeling better about the possible sale of Fritz, although I feel a little betrayed. :roll: It's unrealistic for me to expect my instructor not to give others the possibility to buy 'my' horse. I'm not really sure if I really want to ride Fritz anymore, just for the simple fact that I get even more attached every time I see him. It'll be hard to see him under another person when I feel that we have such a good connection. There is always the possibility that the sale wont go through, but Im not holding my breath.

I guess now that just means there is a better suited horse for me out there somewhere. 

We'll see how this story ends.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

horse storied never end...they just change over time!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> horse storied never end...they just change over time!


Chapters.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

My lessons are moving along nicely. We didn't do a whole lot today because when I got to the stable, the girl who has been looking to buy Fritz was doing a demo for her parents.

I was really taken back by the amount of guts this little girl had on my huge horse! She was tearing around the arena with no regard to her own safety or Fritz's. I may be over dramatizing things a bit, because Fritz and I do nothing more than an extended trot, but this little girl was cantering around like she was at home in the saddle. I wish I had her courage. 

So by the time I got on Fritz, he was dripping with sweat, tired, and frustrated because all he wanted to do was roll in the dirt. I think he was also on the mind set of the first rider because I didn't have to give many cue's for him to start with a trot. He even started with a trot with just a tone in my voice when I had been speaking to my instructor. That kind of set me back a bit, so we mainly worked on our circles and half circles. Over all it was a pretty relaxing day. I felt bad for Fritz, so I didn't want to work him too much.

After the ride I got to hose off my pony boy. He was SOO happy! Both he and I were super thirsty, so I'd take a drink from the hose, then offer him some... I'm such a horsewoman! lol

My instructor wasn't there today, so I had a different one. This one was a little more of a 'drill sargent' whereas my instructor isn't as strict. Being strict is fine by me because I'd like to see results, where I don't think I'm getting much for results with my regular instructor. Of course I am still trying to gain confidence. As soon as I get that, I'll be more aggressive in the saddle, I'm sure.

I didn't get much of a chance to talk to anyone about the possible buy of Fritz. I did get to talk to the girl herself, and she and her parents have decided that leasing would be a better fit at this point because the girl is busy with a lot of other activities as well. So we'll see how that pans out. I had already told my husband that if Fritz is still up for sale next year, we WILL be buying him, or at least give serious consideration.

I would really like a PMU foal, or at the very least a mare and a horse of solid color, which Fritz is none of those. However, Fritz is pretty dependable, and sturdy, and he and I have such a good relationship, despite the fall. The only thing that I would really enjoy with a PMU foal, that I wouldn't get with an older horse is the fact that I would raise that baby, and would know her inside and out.

Either way, in a year we will be set up for a horse here. Either it be a foal, or an older mare, we will be getting a horse next year. I am super excited!! I'm actually going to go back to work to pay for all of the home improvements that we'll have to make to turn our home into a horses home.

I'm sorry I don't have any pics to share this evening. The hubby did take a few pics, but they're kind of like all the rest I have already posted. I DID tell the ole man that he'll be taking a lesson with me next week. So that'll be exciting. lol 

That is all.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

HE'S taking a lesson with you? HOW COOL IS THAT!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> HE'S taking a lesson with you? HOW COOL IS THAT!


Yep, I TOLD him that he was taking a lesson. He asked me what he would get out of the deal, I said that I'd pay for it.  He has shown more and more interest in horses and my lessons, so I'm MAKING him get up on a horse, even if it is just this one time. Besides, he needs to take a lesson to fully appreciate how sore I am after my lessons.

I've emailed my instructor to try and set up a time for the both of us to take a lesson together. 

I'm excited!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well, I have a FIRM appointment for another riding lesson for me and my husband for Monday at 5pm.

:lol: It'll be fun.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Ugh.

Yesterday was a trying day. Never mind the fact that I had SO much going on before my riding lesson, I get to the barn and it's super hot, and there were TONS of bugs, and of course Fritz is deathly afraid of bug spray, so he almost NEVER gets sprayed down at all. As I am tacking Fritz up, he BIT ME! The lil stinker! It wasnt a 'I hate you, go away" kind of bite, it was just a little nip. I'm not sure if thats what they call a 'love bite' or maybe he was trying to get a fly, I have no idea. 

So all through out the lesson, Fritz was acting like a brat. He was flickin at flies, was petrified of a mud puddle, of course Arc was in, so he was scared to go by that end of the arena, and to make matters even BETTER, my husband took his first lesson with my yesterday, so Fritz wanted to speed up, and be with Chip, the other horse. I was really getting frustrated. 

At the end of the lesson my instructor says "You two can walk your horses down the road to cool them off" :shock: I was scared, any other day it wouldn't have been any problem, but with Fritz being as strange as he was, I was like no way. We opted to walk the horses around the farm a bit. We weren't even out side 5 mins and Fritz started wanting to go faster, and starting to get wiggly and stuff, so I just hopped off. Over all I didn't have a very good time. Also, as I was brushing Fritz off, he stepped on my foot. Honestly I think he meant to. :lol: I was able to curl my toes, and avoid him stepping on them, so he just got my boot, but still. I think he did it on purpose. haha.

The real highlight of my day however was how well my husband did for his first time out. He looked like a natural. He was even trotting around the farm like he had been doing this for years!!! I am so proud of my studly man.  After the lesson he said that I'd be able to get him on a few trail rides, and he'd POSSIBLY be interested in taking a couple more lessons, so I am super excited that he's showing more interest. 

So with the lesson I had yesterday, I am going to be riding a different horse next week. I'm really glad I didn't make any moves to buy or even lease Fritz. I'm finding that i am a little apprehensive about going out anymore. I'm not feeling very comfortable on him, and I think for the sake of my own enjoyment, and my wanting to pursue this hobby, I'd like to change horses, not only that, but to see what else is out there. The horse my husband was on looked so smooth, and so nice to ride, I was really impressed.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

My husband is taking another lesson with me tomorrow!!!!

8)


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I had a great ride yesterday, great meaning that I wasn't as nervous or apprehensive as I have been the past few times I've been on. I had a little help with the relaxing, so I felt a more confident this time round.

My husband took another lesson with me yesterday, so that was great! He rode the same horse as his first lesson, Chip, who is apparently picky as to who he lets get up on his back, so that was pretty cool. Again my husband made it look effortless, and he's proving to be more of a natural then I had thought.  

I didn't ride Fritz yesterday, I rode Junior a really nice 5-6 yr old QH. Apparently he was a show horse, so I figured he had a pretty level head on him. Once I got out to the arena, I soon figured out his vice. Junior is extremely stubborn, it took a lot for me to keep him going. He would go for a bit, then just stop, and even back up a step or two. I actually didn't mind the work because it gave me a good lesson on how to be a little more assertive in the saddle, which is something that I need to learn. Other than the effort I had to put into keeping him going, my lesson went pretty well........except

*I CANTERED!!!!! * 

Trust me when I say that it wasn't on purpose, and it was only for like 2 strides. After I had realized what I had done, and as soon as my instructor had said it, I was like "HOLY CRAP! I CANTERED AND I'M STILL ALIVE!" :lol: For some stupid reason I have this fear of cantering, I need to get my trot down before I start moving a head, but I feel that I need to find a horse that I can TRUST before any of that happens. 

My husband and I also brought along Amanda, my husband's niece. I had no idea she was so interested in horses, we invited her out to sit in on our lesson, and got her set up with a lesson next week with me. I'm excited to see that other family members are getting involved. It makes me think that once we get horses out here at our home, I wont be riding alone, or riding with just my husband. Although I enjoy his company more than anyone's.

After our lesson we sat in on another lesson. Elizabeth, the little tweeny bopper who was looking to buy Fritz, and I guess is now leasing him had decided to take him out after our lesson. I was excited to see her ride again, and wanted to see how well behaved Fritz was with her. It turns out that Fritz wasn't just being ****y to me, he was VERY naughty to Elizabeth as well, he even through a little buck. I was scared for her, but I was also happy to see that it wasn't just me that was seeing how naughty he was acting. After seeing the buck, one of the instructors got on him, and tried to 'teach him a lesson' and well, she even got off and said that he was acting strange. I guess they chalked it up to the weather changing, and it was around feeding time. I wasn't buying it tho, because when he was acting sassy for me last week, it wasn't anywhere near feeding time. So I dunno. 

I've decided to stop riding Fritz for the time being, and focus on being more assertive with Junior. I don't mean to sound MEAN or anything, but I'm a timid rider, and being on a horse that takes a little more work to keep going, in my opinion is well suited for me because I have to work for it, if that makes sense? 

To be completely honest with everyone reading this, and with myself, I'm starting to get discouraged. Is this hobby right for me? Do I have what it takes to be a good rider/owner? I want so badly to enjoy myself while I'm riding, but more and more I find that I'm nervous, or I find that it's hard for me to relax, and just 'let go'. I have to constantly remind myself that I have rolled a truck 5 times, I have had a 600lb 4 wheeler roll on top of me, never mind the fact that I've been close to death.....And look at me now, I'm still alive. So why cant I just suck it up, and be the person that I know I can be. What happened to that strong willed, pig headed, determined, aggressive woman that I used to be? I have MUCH respect for horses, but it's almost borderline fear, and thats not something that I can live my life with. No one can live their life with fear in their hearts, it will eventually consume and then paralyze you. I just have to keep on keepin on. Keep forcing myself to get back up in the saddle and be the best horsewoman that I am capable of being at that time. I'll get better, I know I will because it's not in me to give up. I wont give up on myself or my passion.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well Boo..

I had my lesson yesterday, and actually didn't even ride as I was so tired and not feeling well. The only reason I went was because Amanda had scheduled a lesson with me, and I offered to take her. It was nice to just sit and visit. It actually worked out nicely for my trainer, as she had thrown out her back and couldn't do much, so I helped Amanda tack up her horse and showed her a thing or two.

I talked with my trainer about the new mare I'm interested in. I showed her pics, and of course the mare got rave reviews. My trainer offered to come out and have a look at her if I am still interested in her after my first visit. So thats awesome.

I did go out and have a look at a new stable near my home. Over all the place was real nice. Nice lay out, happy horses and clean barns and arena's. However I didn't get the warmest of vibes from the owner, so I am going to continue with lessons, and boarding my new horse with the barn I am at.

I've been feeling extremely worn down lately, part of the reason why I didn't ride yesterday, so that is all I am going to write for now.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Looks like there wont be any riding for me this week. I was supposed to go on Monday, but our septic overflowed Sunday night, so I needed to stay home and CLEAN! 

I had a lesson lined up for today, but as it just so happens I've been up barfing all night, and it's raining.

Apparently riding just isn't in the cards for me this week.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

BLAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I haven't been riding for WEEKS (3 I think) and I am about to go batty! It just seems like something keeps getting in the way of my riding. I really miss it, and was hoping to go out this week, but that is not going to happen.

My knee is feeling better, although it's still sore, and when I walk on it, it feels like it still wants to buckle backward, but I am SURE I can get back on a horse by Monday. 

The weather has cooled down a lot here, so I am hoping that the bugs wont be so bad that maybe I can go out on a small trail ride. It'll be my first, so that'll be nice. I'm sure I can talk my husband into going with me as well! 

This semester is coming to a close, so the next 2 weeks will be madness trying to get all of my final projects in on time. I have a trail notebook that is due and it consists of all of the legal documents that I've had to make all semester long. Of course I have all of the documents made up, but there are finishing touches that need to be done, more documents to add and then organized. The more and more I'm in this litigation class, the more and more I'm liking it. At first when I got into this paralegal course, I was full heartedly into family law, but now, I'm thinking litigation. I still have time to make a final choice though.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I went riding yesterday after a 3+ week hideous. It as SO nice to get back into the saddle and just ride. I felt my spirits lifted as soon as I got on the horse, although he almost fell over the moment I got on. Seriously. 

I rode Fritz yesterday, and we got along better. He's still fighting with the darn flies, but as soon as I didnt let it bother ME, and as soon as I started to focus on what we were doing, he was better, and more collected. Although we wondered a bit, it was alright because I was in no hurry to get to where I had left off, besides, my knee is still recouping, so I didnt want to push things too much.

Fritz and I walked the barrel pattern a few times, which was fun, I liked seeing how close I could get to the barrel with out touching it. Of course my foot bumped the barrel a few times, and Fritz went off track a few times, but we had fun and in the long run, thats what matters most.

Fritz and I walked down the driveway after our lesson, at first he didn't want to go, and was refusing to do what I wanted, but as soon as Junior and Amanda went ahead, and with my husband walking along side of me, we made our way down the driveway just fine. It doesn't sound like a big deal, but if you've ever been riding with me, or sat in on one of my lessons, that is a huge deal! I was/am proud of myself.

I would really like to get a trail ride in before the snow starts falling. It'll be tricky because my weekends are filled with Seth time, and I'm sure during the week there aren't many people around to take me out. 

Thats all for now.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Yay! I adore the feeling you get when you get up on a horse after not riding for a while. It's heavenly.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, Moxie, I totally know the feeling....I wasn't riding for a few weeks after recuperating from surgery, and I got on Willy this morning bareback. We cruised around the trail, just at a walk- it was so relaxing. He was surely enjoying himself, and I was just loving the feel of him, and I felt totally connected to him. Glad you were able to overcome some things, and feel that same feeling


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

A few pics of Fritz and I from monday.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Fritz is sooo cute. are they still selling him?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I havent heard anything about it, nor have I asked. The last time I watched the little girl who was interested ride him, he threw a buck with her, and I think she got a little scared, I don't know. 

If he were MY horse, I'd get him used to the fly spray, as right now I think that is his most irritable vice. I'd also be a little more aggressive with him, and not take any of his lip (so to speak). I was a little more aggressive with him on Monday. However, I just don't want to be perceived as being mean to a horse, vs assertive. 

He is super cute, however he is kind of a rough ride, and in my opinion kind of spooky. On Monday the mounting block was in a strange position, I had to walk Fritz in between the block and a bench, mount, then keep walking around in between my instructor and a gate. Well, either I did something wrong in mounting, or Fritz was just spazzin out, but because that darn horse turned around and walked out the same way we came in. If there was room for him to do so, that would have been fine, but he ended up like almost taking out the bench and falling over. As far as I can tell he was spazzing because they were watering the arena with a hose, and the other rider in my group (Amanda was on Junior) had left the arena already and Fritz wanted to be with them.

So I dunno, he's kind of a spazz.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

congrats in getting involved . Dont worry about being nervous as i think it can be harder for adults then for children as there is that lack of fear XD. i have found as ive got older im a bit more nervous before but as soon as im on the horse i feel perfect . Keep up the good work and good luck


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

A lot has happened since I last updated this thing. I went on two trail rides, one great, and the other not so great. My first trail ride was with Fritz, and that didn't go so well. He was more focused on being in the font of the heard, that I really didn't have a good time because I had to constantly keep him in check. Afterward, my butt hurt so bad, even at a walk it was slapping the saddle. Not so good with such a huge boy like Fritz. 

My second trail ride was with Junior, it went MUCH better. My husband even joined me on that trail ride. We both had a wonderful ride. Junior is a much easier ride, so I enjoyed myself much more. 

I got the official word that Fritz is being sold, and then I looked into a possible buy of Junior, but of course my husband had the final word on that. So, I settled for leasing Junior instead. However, because Junior is used so much in lessons, my instructor just offered me extra riding time instead of a full lease. This works out much better, as I only pay for the time I ride. So I am pretty happy about that. I'll start that next week. YAY!

I also had a lesson that focused only on ground work. I learned a lot and had tons of fun! I learned how to make a horse move with just my hands. Of course I need a lot of work, but I hope to continue to work in this area of horsemanship. 

So thats about it in my little world.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well I got word today that Junior was sold over the weekend and went to his new home today. 

Needless to say I'm sad.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

that stinks - im sorry


----------



## dallasheart242 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Horses every where*

Haha sounds like you had fun...And about the falll you had earlier dont feel bad when i started riding 7 years ago (im 14) and paso bucked me off...Trust me it wont be your last fall either.And when u want to buy a horse i think it would be better to buy a older mare so you wont have to break the foal.buy before you jjump rite into buying try leasing .


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

*A day of firsts'*

Well yesterday was my first attempt at riding a gaited horse. Over all it was pretty uneventful. Bubba was fun to ride, he has a big stride and a very gentle disposition. I'm friends with his owner/ one of my instructors, so it was cool to ride him. Bubba is also the horse my son sat on like the entire time we were at the fun show, so I knew he was a pretty level headed pony. So, over all the ride was fun, we didnt really work on anything new, but I did get a chance to brush up on my neck reining skills. 

After the lesson I stayed to help with chores. I fed hay and grain and even got to bring in a few of the studs. BUT the exciting part was the fact that I got to go into ARC's stall! :shock: (yes with him in it). HE'S HUGE!!!!!!!!!! I went in to dump his water buckets, he came up to me and nuzzled me, and wanted to know what I was doing. I love him. I want to bring him home. I hung out a bit with him, and petted him, he has a very course coat, is that normal for Friesian's? 

Anyway, next week I'm back up on a QH, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's how a lot of us have been manipulated into falling in love with drafts my dear! I'm telling you those big horses MANIPULATE you. Repeat after me: " I will not let this adorable horse with his big fuzzy, cuddly nose manipulate me". Repeat phrase as needed :razz:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

OooOoooooooooh... I want a Friesian so badly, one of those big, bulldoggy type Friesian's (one that is heavily built). That is my dream, and one day I will be able to have one.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I am so completely and entirely and totally GREEN with envy that you gotta be in with ARC!!!!!!!!!! 

Stay behind and help with chores again and whisper to ARC, that Amy loves him!!!! :razz:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Oh he knows momma bobbi loves him, but I'll make sure that he knows auntie amy loves him too. lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL...thanks!!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...What are you? Like a super model in that last pic? All posed and pretty w/ your curry comb???? You are such a hottie... come here and let me kissya!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

lol hand model


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

*snort* I am farrrrrr from a model. haha


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I had such a great lesson last week, I can hardly wait for today's lesson. After the week that I've had thus far, I seriously need some equine therapy. I'll post back more later on today, possibly with a vid.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

yay i like vids *waiting*


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I actually had a really scary trial ride today. I was expecting a lesson, but it was so nice out, we all decided to go out for a ride instead. 

On the ride I found:

I am a professional bronc rider,
I am a world class jumper,
I almost fell off the horse,
I almost got my eye poked out by down trees. lol

Yes, I might be playing things up a bit tho.

Although I was super excited for my lesson, my heart just wasn't in it. I am still down, although am feeling a bit better, and my knees/ankles were hurting. Maybe next week will be better.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww Moxie! Don't feel down! *hugs* 

Looks like you got your times worth with that lesson though :wink: You found some new talents of yours too I guess! hehe  Wanna teach me how to be a professional bronc rider? I could really use it with Hunter..:roll:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I'm sure this week's lesson will be better. I really want to work in the arena more. I worry that I'm not getting everything I should out of the lessons.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

is there any way you can go watch other lessons? By watching others, you can see some of your errors and its free! Sometimes we all get in a "slump" with riding, but then its followed by a really good period!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Yea, I actually sit in on a lot of lessons. I like hanging out at the barn just watching.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

you sound like me! I used to watch all of the lessons that were on Saturday Mornings...I still go out to the arena to watch when one of the ladies at the barn have the dressage guy over


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I haven't 'watched' a lesson for a little bit now. We're either doing something after the lesson, where we don't have enough time to sit and watch or we're the last lesson of the day.

Im really interested in seeing the new trainer work. She trains horses and works with people. 

GRRRR! I keep forgetting to give my husband my card so I can get vids of my last lesson up!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Meh, I suppose I should update this sucker.

Milly, the qh I have been taking lessons on has been acting out, so I havent been riding much, and as it just so happens, I wont be taking lessons more than once a month now due to the cold and finances. 

My saddle is at a custom shop right now, I miss it... LOL It was the best seat in the house as far as I'm concerned! The guy is chopping off some of the extra leather, twisting the stirrups for me, oiling the fenders, and possibly getting a new custom concho! I'm excited about that.

I wont be taking a lesson now for a few weeks. :-| I'm gunna miss it. 

I started a new job, so far I really enjoy it. It's just one step closer to owning my own pony this summer. I'm excited!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

So, I finally have my horse! If you missed it, the start of her updates are here:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/new-mare-new-name-21830/


I'm just leaving off from that thread in a more appropriate place, here. We have renamed my little frumpy pony, Rogue because she is so much of her own horse. 

Rogue pony had a very huge day today. We were able to cut the burrs out of her ear, and her bangs. She got a brand new halter on, started on her lunge work, was saddled and bridled today, all with minimal attitude. 

Her mane really did need to be cut, otherwise we wouldnt have been able to get her old halter off, the burrs had formed a barrier around her halter, I felt so bad for Rogue, who knows what type of attention she actually got at her old home.

Her ear issue is starting to get a little better. She is still touchy about them, but at least now we're able to touch for a second, and then move on. The best thing we can do right now is just be persistent, and let her know that we dont mean any harm.

Rogue got her first lesson in lunging today. By the looks of things she had never been lunged, but she caught on quickly. With more work she'll be lunging like a pro!

We were able to get her saddled and bridled today. Although the bridling was a bit harder than the saddling. 

It's more and more obvious that she WANTS to trust us, but what ever happened to her before she came to me is still very prominent in her mind.

I worked with leading her around the arena, which we worked on stopping, and personal space. 

She is very much her own pony. It's hard to keep her attention. She wants so much to be with her pasture mate. Also, I am able to walk up to her in the pasture, but she still really doesn't want a whole lot to do with me unless I have food. I'd really like for her to actually BE excited to see me, to WANT to be around me, and to ENJOY my company. 

I hope one day she will.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well today was an alright day with Rogue. We worked on more lunging, and then worked on a bit of riding. 

We actually had to lunge Rogue about 30 mins before she would actually stand to be mounted. She is very stubborn and still very much her own pony. When the trainer was able to get up on her back, she did pretty well. I think that over all, with some work Rogue will make a fair trail pony. 

After her workout, we decided to stall her, but of course she would not have any of that! Rogue threw an absolute fit! She was charging the door, calling out to the other horses and pawing at the ground. After a bit more lunging, I ended up just turning her out to her paddock, where of course she was happy. Rogue is very much NOT a stall pony.

So, although the day started on a good note (Rogue came up to me in the pasture) it ended on a sour note. I was a bit frustrated, but I know that she is still trying to 'refresh' her mind. 

I have pictures I'll post them tomorrow.

That is all.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I just read your whole journal, and I am so happy you got your horse. She's beautiful, and I don't doubt that you can handle her. I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Whipple! Hope it was an interesting read. hehe. I cant sleep so I decided to post those pics early:


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Say, who's that on your horse? Just the trainer? You gotta get some pics. Might be someone looking for a new trainer :wink: :lol:

She looks good under saddle. Keep posting pics, I'm your new biggest fan and I love pics lol


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Yea, that is her trainer. I wont ride her yet. She's too pushy and just wouldn't help me build my confidence. I enjoy working with her on the ground, and asserting myself and establishing myself as lead pony.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats Moxie!!! 

The name...um...I'm not crazy about it and I'll explain why so you don't think I'm being snobby. 

Rogue is cute now while she's all spunky and fresh, but once you get a handle on her and she's settled down some for you, it may not fit. It happened to us with Twister, he sounded all high strung and crazy, but he was more of a Marshmallow...Know what I mean?? If I can still throw in my 2¢ I like the name ROXY.... It's still spunky, but it's feminine and if this pony turns out to be a lover, the name will still fit. 


Color, from the pics I don't believe she is fleabitten. Generally a fleabitten horse will get more and more spots as they age, even getting some bloodspots (spots where the little spots merge together and make a big spot) I think she's a Dappled grey. Dappled horses loose their dapples as they age becoming almost completely white with just the faint reminder that they once had color.

From what you've written she doesn't sound headshy. Which is great. She just may not trust you yet. Dumas didn't want anything to do with us touching his ears until HE trusted us. He was said to be head shy...he was just smarter than most. Keep up the great work with this gal and I think you'll have a pony that will give you her all!!!! Be firm yet understanding, you got this!!!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I completely understand what you're saying about the name! And with time she will grow out of it, however what's done is done. 

I really do like the name. I seriously considered naming my son Rogue. lol.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

If anything, you can think of her as part of the X-Men. Rouge was awesome!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well, I didnt update yesterday as I was busy most of the day. 

I did go out and work with Rogue for about an hour yesterday. We lunged for a bit, we worked on our personal space, and then I groomed her.

Yesterday was my first time lunging her, and I'll have to say, it was difficult. I have noticed that Rogue pulls harder on the line going one direction vs. going the other direction. It was hard because it was like she was trying to pull me all over the arena one way, but then the other she lunged like a dream. It very well could have been something I was doing. I'll go back out today and see if I get the same results.

We've been trying to work on personal space, and the 'bubble'. Rogue is a pushy mare, and I do my best to try and keep her in line. How do you discipline a 850lb animal?

I did manage to groom her up a bit. Nothing fantastic, as Im sure it's been ages since she's seen a good brushing. 

Well, it's going to be another wonderful day here in MN, so I best get my butt off the couch and do something today. I do plan on going over and working with Rogue a bit more today, I'll report back later. lol


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Moxie congratulations!

I hope you don't mind me posting on here, I saw you had mentioned Rogue in another post and I didn't realize you had finally gotten your own horse! That is so exciting.

If you don't mind me asking, I'm slightly confused. What exactly happened? You were taking pictures for these people and they just decided to give you a free horse that they would train and keep at their barn for lowered board? That's very nice of them!

You got very lucky :]


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Okay... I am having SERIOUS issues.... I am so conflicted I could just puke.

Yesterday Rogue kicked out at me and was being very testy. I approached her like I had any other day I went to get her, only this time I wasnt going to 'get' her, I was just going to pull some burrs off her halter. Luckily she didnt get me, but it DID discourage me.

Today she was being very sweet, and she was SOOOO interested in Seth. Of course I didnt let him in the paddock with her. After I took Seth home, I spent some time in her paddock with her, just 'being' there. 

So, I came home and after awhile I get a call from my old trainer wondering how Rogue was doing, and wondering what my plans were. Apparently the mare that I had posted in this thread:

New Mare

Is still available, and I could get her for 500 LESS than what he's asking, however he would want Rogue. He would be using her for a cart horse, not trading her. 

So... NOW here I sit. The deal with this new place and with Rogue was/is this: I got Rogue for free, and in exchange for my doing chores, I would get a discount on board, and free training. My issue lies here: Since the week that I have been in this little 'arrangemnt' I have been out to the barn every day this week, for several hours a day. I have been doing chores, mucking stalls, not to mention buying items for my horse that I feel should be purchased by the owner of the barn. All of this, and I have seen the trainer/owner work with Rogue ONCE. OOOONNNNNCCCCCEEEEEEEE....And that was only because I told him I needed some reassurance that she was/is ridable. Now, with a horse like Rogue, and it's been said by the owner of the barn, she should be worked with every day. 

If it weren't for me lunging and spending time with Rogue, she wouldn't get any attention at all, also, I get the sneaky suspicion that she isnt getting the grain that she should be. 

It's obvious that I really dont know what I am doing when it comes to giving a horse a refresher, and yesterday I could have gotten seriously hurt. Sure, I WANT to have a hands on with training and refreshing, but I dont want to go out blindly and hope that I am doing the right thing, both for me and Rogue. 

So now, I have this offer for this other mare. I guess she rides out good, she's calm and quiet, a little horse dominate, but gentle with people. She's broke to ride, and she has the size where I wouldnt feel like I'd break her back, whereas with Rogue, Im afraid to even put half my weight on her.


HELP! I dont want to feel like I am giving up on Rogue, because I KNOW she has the potential to be a good little horse, but I also feel like I have taken more than I can handle, especially if I am going to be the one doing most, if not all of the training. 

I just dont know. Someone help me. 

Please dont misconstrue this as me giving up on Rogue and just passing her off. I am a big enough person to admit that I need help, and I might have taken more than I can handle.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow! I just read your whole journal! Yup, all 9 pages of it!!! It's very interesting to see what's up with you and your riding, and Rogue is very pretty! I think that you should keep on trying with Rogue, you can handle her!!! Whatever your decision is, good luck!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Moxie doesn't have Rouge any longer. It turned out to be a not so great situation. But now she has no-name mare. I'll let her update though.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Oo! Moxie, can you show us some pics of your no-name mare. Maybe I can give ya a few suggestions for her name!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Yes, the deal with Rogue went sour, and sadly I felt that it was a better decision to just walk away from the situation. 

I am working with a no name mare, and she is like night and day compared to Rogue. Very nice girl, and very willing. 

I went out to the barn today and walked around her round pen with her, she followed me the whole time. 

I led her into the indoor arena, closed it off, and turned her loose. She seemed to enjoy that very much, she was able to go and investigate on her own, and it seemed like she had a grand ole time. She even rolled in the sand! 

We worked on grooming, standing when asked and desensitizing to the mounting block. She did very well. I was able to stand on the block and lean over her, applying some pressure to her back/neck and she was fine with it. Of course I wasnt putting all my weight on her, just enough to be able to catch myself if she moved out. 

Every day I am doing more and more with her. Tomorrow I am hoping to saddle and bridle her and walk her around the arena, not on her back of course. I have ridden her, but I'd like to make sure she comfortable before I try it again.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds like it's going great Mox! I'm glad everything is working out so far.


----------

